# Cooperstown Amber Blob



## Penn Digger (Jun 21, 2008)

I was driving from Tampa, FL back to PA and stopped at a dozen or so antique malls along the way this past Thursday and Friday.  Only one just south of Gainesville, FL had descent bottles.  There were two display cases filled almost entirely with up-state NY bottles.  Most were pretty pricey.  I bought two of the cheaper ones.  The first is a beautiful light amber blob marked C.R.HARTSON COOPERSTOWN N.Y. on front, THIS BOTTLE NOT TO BE RESOLD on back and XVIII N K HUTTER NY on the bottom.  It needs polished/tumbled.  Anyone familiar with this bottle???

 Also bought a very, very odd pontiled ink.

 I'll have Joe The Crow post the pictures soon.


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 21, 2008)

I would say 25-30 range,heres what kovels says yhough, hope this helps. Rick




*Category* 
 Bottle 

*Pattern or Item* 
 Beer 

*Description* 
 C.r. Hartson, Cooperstown, N.y., Golden Amber, Porcelain Stopper, Pt. 

*Year* 
 1996 

*Price* 
 $35.00


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info.  It doesn't have the stopper/wire.  It's a nice light amber.  Joe is trying to help me submit some pics.

 Paid $20, so I feel it was a good deal.

 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 26, 2008)

Here's some pics...


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Joe.  Some day, hopefully soon, I'll figure out how to load the pictures.  Don't know why my computer is making it so difficult.


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 27, 2008)

You used the "K" word!  Shame on you...........



> ORIGINAL: poisons4me
> 
> I would say 25-30 range,*heres what kovels says* yhough, hope this helps. Rick
> 
> ...


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 28, 2008)

What's the taboo there?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 14, 2008)

Tom,....He's just saying that "Kovels" is usually Waaaaaaaay off on their pricing.....[X(]                                                              Joe


----------

